# Question on U.S. Military



## PTE Gruending (23 Apr 2004)

Perhaps if there are any of our friends from the South on this board, they can answer a few questions that I have always wondered about.

What are U.S. Army and Marine courses like as far as length, content, and size? I guess I am interested in the Infantry trade as far as specifics go. 

I know Regulars and Reservists undergo the same training (are they loaded on the same courses? do they even call them courses down there?). Also how does the career progression structure work in the U.S.? I guess I am just trying to compare and corroborate our training with that of our allies.
I know that the U.S. Army has a Basic Training length of 2 months? (What sort of weapons, etc is learned on this course asides from like drill, NBC warfare, radio, rank, indoc, etc).

And from Basic training, the soldier goes onto the Advanced Individual Training (AIT), which is what? I have heard 9 weeks or so? Again what sort of weapons and skills are taught on this course?

Thanks in advance for any answers.... if anyone has info on the Marine Infantry, I would like to see that as well.


----------



## PTE Gruending (23 Apr 2004)

And before anyone corrects me "All Marines are Infantry!!" - I know, I know... just like all of our troops are "Riflemen" first. But what about those Marines going on to combat infantry units? Are they finished training while their support buddies go off to learn about artillery, aircraft maintenance, cooking, etc? Or is their a "Marine Infantry" course?


----------



## Sine22 (23 Apr 2004)

PTE Gruending you may want to try the discussion board at www.cdnmilitary.ca  I know that there are some people on that site that are from the US and will most likely be able to answer your questions.  Hope this helps

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SFontaine (27 Apr 2004)

Or just go to www.goarmy.com


----------



## Pikache (27 Apr 2004)

Or ask question in proper forum.


----------



## ghazise (30 Apr 2004)

Marine Infantry attend School of Infantry West or East, and it is about 3 months long, I beleave about half way through they branch for Machine Gunners, Assultman, Missileman, Scouts/Recce, and 0311 Infantryman.
Now it is "Every Marine a Rifleman" the rest of us Marines, attend a one month Marine Combat Training at the School of Infantry. Here we shoot all the guns (M2, M249, M240G, Mk19, sometimes AT-4), Patrol Tactics, Squad Defense, Urban Ops, Day/Night Land Nav, Martial Arts, alot of M16 ranges, alot of humping and it‘s basically all the in field our last weekend, we got liberty.  Once we graduate, we head off to our trade schools.


----------



## Spc_Cameron (3 Oct 2004)

Gruending said:
			
		

> Perhaps if there are any of our friends from the South on this board, they can answer a few questions that I have always wondered about.
> 
> What are U.S. Army and Marine courses like as far as length, content, and size? I guess I am interested in the Infantry trade as far as specifics go.
> 
> ...




all Basic training is 9 weeks... unless OSUT ( one Station Unit Training ) most combat arms trades are OSUT ( infantry is 16weeks )  
as for AIT?  depends on your MOS I've seen some as short as 4 weeks and some , in my wifes case  16weeks ( 91W Heallth care Specialist ) linguistics is 1 year....


----------

